# All Kannadigas Here.



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok I am in. 

Who else here know kannada? 

here is a list of guys who know/talk kannada 

nix
abhi_10_20
Gigacore
shashank_re
a_k_s_h_a_y
rakeshishere
punk*
cvvikram*
RaghuKL
infra_red_dude
nithinks
New
alanpaladka
swatkat
gofeddy
Hitboxx
nvidia*
adi007
phreak0ut
beta testing
ancientrites
kirangp
n6300
Asfaq
Sumeet_naik
hard_rock
sharath_vashisht
Anorion
Roadripper
MetalheadGautham*

*- Not sure 

Digit group link - All Kannadigas Here


----------



## nix (Aug 17, 2007)

...i know kannada...
ive always experienced problems conversing in english here. many ppl hated me coz i didnt speak in kannada. i jst told them im more comfortable in english. this has happened throught out...school, college and university also..but ive always managed. eventually i gave up, started speaking in kannada...btw, why do you want to know who are the kannadigas here...regionalism is not good. 
even in the election campaigns...they keep poisoning the illiterate minds of how their language is not being given importance in "IT city". they even changed bangalore's name to bengaluru..what did they achieve by doing so??
fools...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2007)

I just wanted to know how many kannadigas are here. if any one has any kind of a problem with this thread then please report to lock/delete this thread.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 18, 2007)

naanu olage...( i am in..)

the thread shouldnt create any problem i suppose...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 18, 2007)

namge kannada swalpa Gothu   Chennagitha Neevu?Hubballi-Dharawada-nlli  noone?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^ Prakash  you know kannada


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 18, 2007)

So....what will this thread be meant for?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2007)

^^ Just to know who all speaks kannada here  .. Thats all .


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2007)

yallarigu namaskara! idhu ondhu ole.ya thread (dhara ) 

anyone else?


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 18, 2007)

Naanu bengalooru indhane!


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2007)

^ howdhenu?


----------



## planetcall (Aug 18, 2007)

नन कन्नड़ा सोल्पा सोल्पा कलिताईदिनी । निम्मा हेगिदीरा ?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2007)

^ nice to know you are learning  why dont you type in english


----------



## vish786 (Aug 18, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know how many kannadigas are here. if any one has any kind of a problem with this thread then please report to lock/delete this thread.



yella okay, ee thread inda problem yake... hmm

ee thread bari kannadigas galiga?? yakandre naan kannadigawanu ella.
nan spellings nalli anaadaru mistakes idre, dayavittu shamisi.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2007)

@ vish skmisuvudhantha thappu illa boss.  nimma mathru bashe Kannadana? e thread (dhara ) bari Kannadigarige antha enu illa

ya, vish is right yalla ok, e threadindha prob yake  (courtesy uppi ) 

there is nothing wrong in this thread. we kannadigas will make sure that no one will use any bad Kannada words here


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 18, 2007)

ee dhara inda bere aenaadru upayogakke barabeku..... feedbacks plz.....


----------



## planetcall (Aug 18, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ nice to know you are learning  why dont you type in english



It is because almost all the original indian languages in my knowledge are based on phonetics. Since I dont know how to write kannada so best way to express what i mean is in hindi only. In hindi I can precisely type what I want to speak but same doesnt go well with english. 
BUT is not phonetically similar as PUT, which again is phonetically same to Boot and hence this shortcoming of English prevents _exact_ interpretation of your sound in literals. 
I mean no offense and dont start any English Vs All thread here


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2007)

^ alright, 

@vish ee dhara indha navu Kannada kalyuthiruvavarige mathu kaliyalu ista paduvavarige help mada bahudhu.

^ oops that was to abhi


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 18, 2007)

hmm i did not think this thread would go up and up

fine i am in too


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2007)

it doesnt matter whether this thread goes up or not, but we will come to know who are Kannadigas here


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 18, 2007)

^^ Nange Kannada swalpa alla ....*swalpa jasti* gottu


----------



## praka123 (Aug 19, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^^ Prakash  you know kannada


 swalpa!  i can understand Kannada almost well.can talk & read/write Hindi,Tamil & Malayalam(native).can catch up with tulu(of mangalapuram(we call that way in kerala) or mangalooru).only LANG i fails to get to follow is telegu.
although konkani  too is spoken by many here in cochin.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ wow konkani  .. I love that language..  and for telugu watch some movies and you will understand it  

nanage thumbane kushiagi idde , illi istu gana kannada mathanaduvavaru iddeare


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

^ is it jana or gana ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2007)

^^jana irabeku


----------



## punk (Aug 20, 2007)

Naanu kannadiga, kannadigarigella nanna namaskaaragalu.


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 20, 2007)

Naanu kannadiga...adhre nanna mother tongue tulu....


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 20, 2007)

Kannadigarige nanna namaskaragalu


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 20, 2007)

Naanu Kannadigane
Bengalooru Traffic jam Zindabad


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 20, 2007)

he he..
ellariguu suswagata........


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 20, 2007)

whoa! isthondu kannada gottiroru jana ee forum nalli idare anta nanige gottiralilla!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ adhake e dhara ( thread  ) prarhamba madide


----------



## nithinks (Aug 20, 2007)

ಕನ್ನಡಿಗರಿಂದಲೇ ಪೋರಮ್ ಗೆ ಒಂದು ಕಳೆ
ಸಿರಿಗನ್ನಡಂ ಗೆಲ್ಗೆ


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 20, 2007)

hey charangk dhara nana padha, patent pending


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ Rofl :d


----------



## shri (Aug 21, 2007)

what's going on !  why to make an issue of Kannada? If this goes on every other guy will start a thread of his language... 
Be loyal to your land. There's no need to show-off.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^ ur rite.....
but....


			
				nithinks said:
			
		

> ಕನ್ನಡಿಗರಿಂದಲೇ ಪೋರಮ್ ಗೆ ಒಂದು ಕಳೆ
> ಸಿರಿಗನ್ನಡಂ ಗೆಲ್ಗೆ



well said...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2007)

there are lot of outcry's heard(in www) that kannada films are not screened on other southern states.fyi Mungaru Male is running fine on major cities of Kerala


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^ Really  . thats great news. Prakash have you seen the movie?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2007)

not yet.plan to see.and yes it is not dubbed.in kerala all this tamil,hindi movies get good collection.even telegu films dubbed too get good collection.kannada,tamil films comes straight without dubbing.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ Prakash Mungaru Male Crossed 150 Days here


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 21, 2007)

^ neevu mungaru male nodudhra? nanage thumba ista aithu coz i like ganesh


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ Houdu .. nanagu thumba ista aithu   . iga savi savi nenapu nodabeku antha ideane


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 21, 2007)

me too wanna watch .......reviews for savi savi nenapu please...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 22, 2007)

nange chuluvina chithara review beku, i haven't watched it


----------



## New (Aug 23, 2007)

One more kannadiga
Jai karnataka

One more karnata Ratna here..


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 23, 2007)

namaskara digit forumge swagathagalu


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok..Folks..Lots of kannadigas Here  ..B/w FYI i know *English,Hindi,Kannada*(_*all 3 languages to READ,write and speak*_) ,& Telugu,Tamil,Marathi,Gujrathi & some amount of Malayalam 
Also my Mother tongue is *konkani*


----------



## praka123 (Aug 24, 2007)

^Malayalam?it is tougher than what to imagine  although somewhere similar to tamil in linking words.I have ppl saying Malylm the toughest to learn,understand


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^Malayalam?it is tougher than what to imagine  although somewhere similar to tamil in linking words.I have ppl saying Malylm the toughest to learn,understand



I dont have much contacts who are Mallu  ...I can understand it well enough but cant speak due to some probz in my nose


----------



## alanpaladka (Aug 25, 2007)

Namaskara yellarigu.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 26, 2007)

Namaskara ellargu! Tumba dinada mEle Digit forums-ge barta idini


----------



## nix (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ ishtu disa elli vogidde macha?


----------



## swatkat (Aug 26, 2007)

Ha ha....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 26, 2007)

whoa!!! looks who's here.... mahesh!!! lol.. welcome back mr.antivirus


----------



## swatkat (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ani,
Thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 26, 2007)

hey mahesh, there's a plan for 3rd banaglore meet. check here:  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54631&page=16


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 26, 2007)

kannadada abimani devarugalige namaskara


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmm. i wil sure miss the meet IR dude... I'm very busy in studies 

Hope we will meet anytime soon


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2007)

Karnataka Rajyotsavada Hardika Shubashiayagalu


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 1, 2007)

Yellarigu Kannada Rajyotsava da Shubhashayagalu


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2007)

^ Same to u Infra... 

Yallari kannada rajyothsava dha shubashayagalu !!!!!

Ya forumalli yadharu iru, chat sessionalli yadharu iru... endhdheegu ne KANNADA vagiru

Hope all kannadigas will use my Avatar just today


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Aayo Rama, intha thread illideuntha nange gothe irallilaa.

Huttidu Poona aadare beladiddu Karnataka, iruvudu Bangalore (bengaluru hesaru nanage hidisalilla) 

shubashayagalu


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2007)

^ yo can u use the karnataka flag avatar just today.. please................

Use my avatar


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 1, 2007)

ellariguu rajyotsava dinada shubhashayagalu....

BTW, dont let this thread die out after this day guys...keep postin here too...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2007)

^ thats true


----------



## nvidia (Nov 1, 2007)

Ellarigu Kannada Rajyotsavada Shubashayagalu.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks giga for the avatar


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2007)

^ Oh.. charan bro.. thanks for using it...


----------



## swatkat (Nov 1, 2008)

Yellarigu Kannada Rajyotsava-da shubhashayagaLu  On this day in 1956, Karnataka was formed, or rather unified.


By the way, sorry for bumping this old thread


----------



## adi007 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kannada ke shashtriya stanamana sikethu ...
yellarigu shubashaya galu


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 1, 2008)

Yallargu Kannada Rajyotsavada shubhashayagalu. Estu dina aithu ee daara(thread) nodi. Sakkat khushi aitu. Illi regularaagi post madona. Ee daaravannu saayodakke bidodu beda


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

nanu modalaneya bari e daarawannu noduttiddene....
ellarigu kannada rajyotsavada shubhashayagalu. swalpa tadawayitu, kshamisi.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 1, 2008)

Yellarigu Kannada Rajyotsavada Shubhasheyagalu


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 3, 2008)

nanage nenapu iralilla kshamisi


----------



## kirangp (Nov 3, 2008)

yellarigu namaskaara haagu yellarigu kannada rajyotsavada shubhashayagalu


----------



## din (Nov 3, 2008)

My old house (thats where I go once in 3 months) is just 500 mtrs away from Karnataka State ! Will try to learn some Kannada next time (for posting here lol)


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

intha ondu dara ide antha nangu gothir_lilla...

kannada bhashe ge shastriya sthanamana kotta kendra sarkarakke dhanyavadagalu...aadre kannadakke ee shastriya sthanamana inda enu labha antha nange gothilla... dayavittu adara bagge swalpa vivarane needi...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2008)

ಗಲೆಯರೇ ಕನ್ನಡದಲ್ಲಿ ಟೈಪ್ ಮಾಡಿ


----------



## amizdu (Nov 3, 2008)

@n6300

Kannada would get these benefits:
1. An institute for the development of the language.
2. 100 crores for that institute (or to the government?).
3. Kannada chairs in all the universities in India.

That's all I know of, I think there are some more.


----------



## din (Nov 3, 2008)

Kannada chairs ?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 4, 2008)

I speak kan too, but my mother tongue is konkani..


----------



## Asfaq (Nov 4, 2008)

sisyaaaaa... waddup?


----------



## swatkat (Nov 4, 2008)

Lolz  You know Kannada?


----------



## Asfaq (Nov 4, 2008)

inneno.. kannada bartade appa!


----------



## swatkat (Nov 4, 2008)

Hahaha.... Super hangadre!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 4, 2008)

Use "jn" (Kannada equivalent of lol)
Meaning: joragi nagadutiddene


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 5, 2008)

Namaskara kannrappa elrigu...
  Nimnella nodi bahal khushi aaytu...
Kannada rajyotsavada shubashayagalu....(Tadavayitu heliddu...adjust maadkolli)


----------



## swatkat (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmmm.. hard_rock kumarrr... yen vishya shishya?


----------



## sharath_vashisht (Nov 5, 2008)

namaskaara naanu kannadiga. forum nalli naanu maaduthiruva modala post idu. adu kannada koskara yendu tilidu thumba kushi aaguthide.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

aye... illi thumba jana idhare. maja maadi. Charan, nannage vodakke barad illa. matadak barate ashte. Idak munche internet alli naan yaar hatra nu kannada alli matadilla. Channag annastayde.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 5, 2008)

sharath_vashisht said:


> namaskaara naanu kannadiga. forum nalli naanu maaduthiruva modala post idu. adu kannada koskara yendu tilidu thumba kushi aaguthide.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 5, 2008)

Anorion said:


> aye... illi thumba jana idhare. maja maadi. Charan, nannage vodakke barad illa. matadak barate ashte. Idak munche internet alli naan yaar hatra nu kannada alli matadilla. Channag annastayde.



Hahaha... Cool.... Anorion-gu kannada barutte!! HEge kaltiddu antha keLbahuda?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

arre nannadu matrabhashe idhu


----------



## swatkat (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, super!! Gottirlilla... Tumba khushi aaithu keLi


----------



## Roadripper (Nov 5, 2008)

namaskra kanri maate enu vishesha ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 6, 2008)

henge idira neevu ella ?


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 6, 2008)

nanu chennagedene.ninne nanu pizza hut hogide allidu pizza tinde walle iralilla.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 6, 2008)

e power cut nanna jeeva thintaauntu


----------



## red_devil (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ neenu bengalurinavana ?? 

bengalurina power cut inda nange hucchhu hidiyodu baaki aste !


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2008)

haudu power cuts thumba irritate madtaide. Nanna maneli belege belege hotogatthe. Nanda downloads yella haal agathe.


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 9, 2008)

swatkat said:


> Hmmm.. hard_rock kumarrr... yen vishya shishya?


Namaskara guruve...Hegidira? Ishtond jana kannadavru idaare anta gotte irlillalvo... Sakat khushi aaytu maga...


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ maga, neenu bengaloorinavana ??

houdu, ee daarakke beega haakidralla....aa beega tegdavaru yaaru ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

nanna prakara, beega hakiddavare beega tegediddaare.

power cuts eega swalpa kadime aagive.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2008)

aye... yaaro ee daara na mucchi matte tegdidare... aa thread na "daara" antha kardu thumba nagasta...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2008)

ಕೂಲ್ ಮಚಾ !  ಮಜಾ ಮಾಡಿ !


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 10, 2008)

karkala nalli aru ghante power cut,nanu yavagalu mescom ge phone maaduvaga awaru hailudu e power cut higher authority dinda barudu.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 10, 2008)

^^Karkala??... Nitte? NMAMIT???


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 10, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> karkala nalli aru ghante power cut,nanu yavagalu mescom ge phone maaduvaga awaru hailudu e power cut higher authority dinda barudu.



adu sari. namma adhyaksharu power cut madoke heluvudu. iga matra udupiyalli power cut tumba kadime aagide.
nanna anna kooda NMAMITyalli wodiddu.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2008)

omg.. nanu, e darana thumba miss madidhe 

istondu janna kannadadhavaru iddare digit forumnalli andre nange, kushi agthaide


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 10, 2008)

naanu bengaloorinavnu alla kano...Shivamoggadavnu...eega chennai nalli idini ashte...
Ee daara punaraarambha maadiddu bahala chennagaaytu....


----------



## red_devil (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ neenu "maga" shabda upayogiside alwa... adakke doubt banthu...

shimoga nalli maga use maadthare antha gothirlilla...

hogli bidu, chennai nalli en maadtha idiya ?


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 11, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> ^^Karkala??... Nitte? NMAMIT???



illa nanu proper karkala nalle irudu.nitte 10k/m doora


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 11, 2008)

nanage illi muktha sigode illa. iga power cut 1hr matra. aadre iga internet disconnect aagtha ide.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> nanage illi muktha sigode illa. iga power cut 1hr matra. aadre iga internet disconnect aagtha ide.



Yaava net connection??


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

BSNL H500 C
ondu dina sari iruttade, inondu dina connect agode illa.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ BSNL stamford bridge alli yavaga start aithu?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

^^adara munche neenu Stamford Bridge Karnatakadalli yelli untu endu kelabekittu


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

^^


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2008)

@charan, yaava mrudhu-thodu (software ) neevu upayogisi kannadadhalli mudrisuthidira (type ) ? baraha ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

ಏನು ಮಾರಾಯಾ!
*quillpad.in/kannada ಗೆ ಹೋಗು. ನಿನಗೆ ಬೇಕಾದ ವಿಷಯವನ್ನು ಬಾರಿ. ಅದನ್ನು ಇಲ್ಲಿಗೆ ಅಂಟಿಸು.

manga ninage ishtusa gottiralillava? 
ondu google search madabekittu.
nanage kooda ide prashne ittu, adre nanu google search madi uttaravannu padede.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @charan, yaava mrudhu-thodu (software ) neevu upayogisi kannadadhalli mudrisuthidira (type ) ? baraha ?


ನಾನು ಇದ್ದನು ಬಳಸಿದೆ *www.google.co.in/transliterate/indic/Kannada


beta testing said:


> ಏನು ಮಾರಾಯಾ!
> *quillpad.in/kannada ಗೆ ಹೋಗು. ನಿನಗೆ ಬೇಕಾದ ವಿಷಯವನ್ನು ಬಾರಿ. ಅದನ್ನು ಇಲ್ಲಿಗೆ ಅಂಟಿಸು.
> 
> manga ninage ishtusa gottiralillava?
> ...


ಸಕ್ಕತ್ ಲಿಂಕ್ ಕೊಟ್ಟೆ  ಮಾರಾಯ,ಇದು ಗೂಗ್ಲೇ ಟೂಲ್ ಕಿಂತ ಸೂಪರ್ 

BTW please join this group -->  All Kannadigas Here


----------



## Roadripper (Nov 12, 2008)

naanu join ade .. maatenu vishesha saavu maraya innu office alli iddene ...


----------



## red_devil (Nov 12, 2008)

ನಾನೂ ಈಗ  ಆ ವೃಂದ ದ (ಗುಂಪು/ group) ಸದಸ್ಯ ಆಗಿದ್ದೇನೆ ...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

Updated Post #1 with names of members speaking kannada


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2008)

ಎಲ್ಲರಿಗೂ ಧನ್ನವಾಧಗಳು

(sorry, I couldn't get the exact dha )


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 13, 2008)

^^Yeah the transliteration software needs some improvements.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

BTW, a PJ I came across:-

Q: Why are girls called chicks?
A: Because they are hen- makkalu


----------



## New (Nov 17, 2008)

ಎಲ್ಲರಿಗೂ ನನ್ನ  ನಮಸ್ಕಾರಗಳು


----------



## nithinks (Nov 18, 2008)

ಎಲ್ಲರಿಗೂ ಡಿಜಿಟ್ ಫೋರಮ್ ಗೆ ಸ್ವಾಗತ


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

ಎಲ್ಲರಿಗೂ ನನ್ನ  ನಮಸ್ಕಾರಗಳು


----------



## i_am_crack (Nov 18, 2008)

ಎಲ್ಲರೂ ನಮಸ್ಕಾರ ಹಾಕಿದ್ದೆ ಹಾಕಿದು...ಸ್ವಾಗತ ಮಾಡೋದ್ ಯಾರು?...ಸಮಾವೇಷ ಮಾತ್ರ ಯಾಕೆ ಅಂತ ಅರ್ಥ ಇನ್ನೂ ಆಗಿಲ್ಲ 
ಇಂತಿ 
ತಮ್ಮ  ವಿಶ್ವಾಸಿ


----------

